# two SIEG millers combined



## oxotnik (Oct 31, 2015)

SIEG SU1 knee mill comes with a milling head that lacks a quill.  To do horizontal milling requires dissasembly of the vertical head, taking it out and plugging it into the horizontal mounting position; quite a hassle. 

The SIEG X1 comes with a nice milling head, albeit at a smaller Morse-2 taper. 

Take the milling head of the X1 and put it on the SU1; now we have a nice little knee mill with a permanent horizontal / milling milling heads.


The finished machine:


























Before the conversion:

the SU1:











A pair of X1.  One of them was used for this conversion; the other kept complete as original.











Some progress photos:















































Looking ahead, this machine will receive a CNC upgrade... 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## velocette (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi
At last a truly universal milling machine for the home workshop.
An excellent job very well done and no doubt will be copied many times.
 Thanks for sharing

Eric


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice modification Thm:Thm:

but why not going with a U1 that has the same specs
but factory made ??

here is the link

http://www.siegind.com/products_detail/&productId=162.html


----------



## oxotnik (Nov 5, 2015)

it is indeed a factory made SU1 (same as U1, except for the brushless motor). ..  

The factory stock SU1 comes with just one milling spindle, two mounting positions (vertical and horizontal).  So switching between horizontal and vertical milling operation requires moving the spindle.  Also the milling spindle doesn't have a quill; thus drilling requires raising the knee. 

My mod addresses these two short comings of the SU1, which is otherwise a fantastic little mill IMHO.





canadianhorsepower said:


> Nice modification Thm:Thm:
> 
> but why not going with a U1 that has the same specs
> but factory made ??
> ...


----------



## 10K Pete (Nov 5, 2015)

You've built what I think is the perfect HSM milling machine. You can
send one, pre-paid of course , to Nordland, WA. and it will be well
used!!

Great work!!

Pete


----------

